# مشروع صناعة صاروخ. للجادين فقط !!!



## ameeno (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته








​





​
الفكرة :

صناعة صاروخ يستخدم الوقود السائل بأسس علمية . وعندما نقول صاروخ فإنني لا أعني الرأس المتفجر و إنما أعني :

1- محرك الدفع للصاروخ

2- شكل الصاروخ 

3- الطرق الميكانيكية للتحكم في الصاروخ 

4- التحكم عن بعد في الصاروخ وتوجيهه​





​المطلوب :


1- فريق هندسة ميكانيكية ( المستوى الثالث ,الرابع أو الخامس)

2- فريق هندسة كهرباء ( المستوى الثالث ,الرابع أو الخامس)

3- فريق هندسة طيران 


خطوات تنفيذ المشروع :


1- تحديد و تصميم أبعاد المنفث الصاروخي و غرفة الإحتراق .​



​


2- تحديد و تصميم طرق إمداد الوقود المحرك .​



​


3- تحديد و تصميم الطرق الميكانيكية لتوجيه الصاروخ.​

















​4- تحديد و تصميم وسائل التحكم عن بعد في الصاروخ.​






​
5- تصميم و تحديد أفضل شكل إنسيابي للصاروخ .​



​

المقترحات :

1- فيما يتعلق بتصميم المحرك وغرفة الإحتراق فأنا أتكفل بتصميمهما مع الإستعانة بالله .وقد قرأت كثيرا عن هذا الموضوع علما بأني خريج هندسة ميكانيكية .

2- طرق إمداد الوقود تكون بطريقتين :

الأولى : إستخدام غاز مضغوط لدفع الوقود السائل الى غرفة الإحتراق .
الثانية : إستخدام مضخة صغيرة 

وأنا أرى أن الخيار الأول هو الأسهل.

3- يتعين على مهندسي الطيران تحديد الطرق الميكانيكية التحكم في اجنحة الصاروخ و ما الى ذلك . كما يتعين عليهم إختيار أفضل شكل إنسيابي.

4- بالتعاون مع مهندسي الكهرباء و الميكاترونيكس يمكننا و بتوفيق الله أن نصمم طرق تحكم في صمامات الوقود وغيرها مما يحتاج الى تحكم . 



خاتمه:

تعمدت في طرحي للموضوع الإختصار , وذلك لتوضيح الفكرة المبدئية و إستبيان مدى الحماس . وهذا الإختصار لا يعني ألبته أني ليس لدي تصور محدد ودقيق لهذا المشروع بل الحمد لله فإنه يكاد يكون لدي تصور كامل عن المشروع. كما أنني مستعد تماما لإمداد الفرق بكافة المراجع التي تستعين بها على أداء مهامها ولمن يريد مزيدا من المعلومات فليسأل ما بدا له ولا يتردد .

* لقد إنتهيت من كتابة الجزء الأول من كتاب: كيف تصمم و تصنع صاروخ صغير ذو وقود سائل. وهو كتاب باللغة العربيه يتعرّض لأساسيات صناعة الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود السائل. أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم







 رابط للتحميل : 

 http://www.mediafire.com/?u5ueac39acdne7s

** ملاحظة : بعد القراءة نرجوا من الأعضاء طرح تساؤلاتهم و مناقشة الموضوع لتعم الفائده*



و أرجو من السادة المشرفين :​
 شكرى محمد نورى ، 

د.محمد باشراحيل ، 

نايف علي 


أرجو منهم التعليق على الموضوع و إستلام زمام المبادرة و الإشراف على المشروع.



ولكل من يريد أن يشارك فالباب مفتوح.




والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## mohamed mech (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*محمد صواريخ*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنه من دواعى سرورى ان اكون ضمن فريق العمل لهذا المشروع المهم 

و خاصتا و اننى درست فى البكالوريوس ترم كامل للمنهج وكنت اول الدفعة فى مادة الصواريخ و لله الحمد

و ان كانت ظروف العمل فى التكييف قد شغلتنى كثير عن المتابعة فى دراسة هذا التطبيق المهم جدا

فإننى اجلس هنا مجلس التلميذ للاستاذ لعلى استعيد امجاد الماضى القريب 

و اعتذر لان جميع المراجع الخاصة بى موجودة فى مصر و انا حالياً اعمل فى السعودية 

لذا فاننى هنا لاتعلم مما علمكم الله
لعل الذاكرة تعود
فعلى بركة الله و بسمه نبداء معا التصميمات النظرية و العملية لهذه السلسة من الصواريخ
مع اقتراح المدى و الحمل المطلوب لكل موديل من هذه الصواريخ و ذلك بعد انجاز النموذج الاول بإذن الله

بارك الله فيك اخى ameeno و زادك علما
و تقبل تحياتى على هذه الموضوع القيم و الفكرة الرائعة
محمد صواريخ فريق الهندسة الميكانيكية 
و الله الموفق
:28:​


----------



## ameeno (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أستاذ محمد على الدعم و أحيي فيك التواضع . كما أعجبني توقيعك جدا 


فيما يتعلق بالموضوع فإني أستفسر هل يمكنك مراجعة كورسات ال Fluid Mechanics و Fluid Dynamics حيث أني ومن خلال كلامك استنتجت أنك تعمل الآن في مجال التكييف بالمملكة .

وأرجو منك توضيح أي أقسام المشروع (تصميم منفث,طرق ميكانيكية,....) الذي تريد أن تكون عضوا فيه وذلك لتوزيع المهام و تكوين الهيكل التنظيمي للمشروع لكي يتسنى لي إرسال معلومات مفصلة عن القسم الذي تحب أن تتسلمه وبعد ذلك البدء في المشروع بإذن الله . وإذا تأخر عنا باقي الشباب فيمكننا أنت و أنا الإثنان معا وتوزيع المهام لحين أن يلحق بنا باقي الشباب .

وقد سألني أحد الإخوان عن حجم الصاروخ و معلومات أخرى , وفيما يلي بعض التوضيحات :



















أو تصميم آخر









أو 





​ 







​ 







​ ويلاحظ البساطة في التصميم و لادعي للخوف و التقاعس عن الأمر , فهو يسير إن شاء الله 


لمزيد من التوضيح


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiYXFdSz5to&feature=related


و 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRZIZrE4MPE


 والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## mohamed mech (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم :7:
اسمح لى ان احييك مرة اخرى :84:
و كما اشرت فالموضوع سهل و لكن بشروطه
و لا صعب مع الاجتهاد :15:

اذكر انى كنت فى اول دفعة فى كلية الهندسة التى درست منهج الصواريخ و لم يسبقنا الى ذلك احد
و مع ذلك و مع قلة عدد الطلبة جدا جدا الذين ابدو رغبة فى دراسة هذا الكورس :85:
تمكنا بحمد الله من حصد اعلى الدرجات رغم صعوبة و جدية الدكتور الا ان انه لا صعب مع الاجتهاد و توفيق الله عز و جل
فالموضوع ملىء بالتشويق :16: و الاثارة و التطبيقات 

و اتمنى منك تزويدى و تزويد الموضوع بالمراجع حتى يتثنى لنا المشاركة فى انجاز الصاروخ بشكل اللازم 
و على بركة الله نبداء معاً :1:

و ارجو منك ان تتحملنى قليلا لانى كما ذكرت قد درست الموضوع منذ 7 سنوات الا اننى دائما احلم فى انجاز نموذج لتطبيق ما درست
فلنفعل ذلك معا
و الله الموفق​


----------



## ameeno (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يا شباب ما في دعم أكثر!!!؟


----------



## ameeno (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يا شباب ما في دعم أكثر!!!؟ :18:


----------



## ameeno (13 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## mohamed mech (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى ameeno اى الاسماء تحب ان اخاطبك بها
اخى الكريم ما سبب وجود خزان للهليوم فى الصاروخ السابق x-bow
و انتظر منك تزويدى بالمراجع و البرامج و مايلزم للمتابعة معك​ 
و لعلك تعلم ان الاكسجين السائل فى خزان lox تكون حرارته اقل من 200 تحت الصفر
لذا فإنه يلزم ان يكون خزان الاكسجين من طبقتين من الحديد بينهما فراغ ( اسطوانتين متداخلتين)​


----------



## ameeno (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كيف الحال يا أخي محمد



أولا : أنا إسمي " أمين "​

ثانيا : سبب وجود غاز الهليوم هو إستخدامه ليدفع السوائل في تنك المؤكسد أو الوقود الى غرفة الإحتراق وذلك كبديل من المضخة (راجع فقرة "*تحديد و تصميم طرق إمداد الوقود المحرك " في الموضوع , ولاحظ الرسم , مع التنبيه الى أنه تم إستخدام الهيليوم المضغوط بدلا عن الهواء المضغوط)


ثالثا : أما بالنسبة للمراجع فإن المرجع الأساس الذي سنرجع اليه في التصميم هو 


* *HOW to DESIGN, BUILD and TEST SMALL LIQUID-FUEL ROCKET ENGINES*


ولتحميل الكتاب :

1- http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/libros/cohetes.pdf


ولتصفح الكتاب :

1- http://www.risacher.org/rocket
​2- http://gramlich.net/projects/rocket/​


​


----------



## ameeno (18 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو تكون إستفدت يا أخي محمد


----------



## المحجوب توتي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز لو المنتدى فية باب خاص لمثل هذة المشريع التي تساعد في تطوير المهندس العربي 
بالنسبة للموضوع هذا الموقع بة برامج للتصميم الصواريخ
http://www.apogeerockets.com/RockSim.asp

وايضا
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/rocket/rktsim.html


----------



## mohamed mech (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ameeno قال:


> أرجو تكون إستفدت يا أخي محمد


 
طبعا استفدت يا بشمهندس امين 
و تحمست للموضوع من جديد 
بارك الله فيك 
و هيا بنا نبدء التصميم للمحرك



المحجوب توتي قال:


> موضوع ممتاز لو المنتدى فية باب خاص لمثل هذة المشريع التي تساعد في تطوير المهندس العربي
> بالنسبة للموضوع هذا الموقع بة برامج للتصميم الصواريخ
> http://www.apogeerockets.com/rocksim.asp
> 
> ...


 
البرامج ممتازة يا باشمهندس نتمنى التعرف عليك​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اي حاجه فيها المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم انا معاه فيها 
انا بحبك في الله جدا يامهندس محمد ياريت تقبلني اخ ليك وتلميذ حضرتك والمهندس امين وانا مشارك معاكم ان شاء الله
انا عندي مرجع عن الصواريخ هحاول رفعه ان شاء الله


----------



## صدى مهندس (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*وأنا معااااااكم ياشباب . وياليت يكون فيه *رسم مقترح عليه أبعاد تقريبيه.

وللمعلوميه: انا المهندس/ عبدالله قسم ميكانيكا 
سبق وأن نفذت مع مجموعه من الزملاء مشروع "محرك نفاث معملي" وأستخدمنا غاز البروبان لتشغيله.
و لله الحمد نجحنا في تشغيل المحرك ومن خلال هذه التجربه كان من أكبر المشاكل التي واجهتنا:
1- المشاكل الماليه والدعم المادي.
2- أنظمة التحكم والتي تحتاج غالبا مهندس ميكاترونكس.
3- بعض المواد أو المعادن التي لا تتوفر بالسوق.
هذا مايحضرني الان ولنا لقاءت لا حقاً ...انشاء الله.


----------



## العراق نيو (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بااااااااااارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ameeno (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليم ورحمة اله وبركاته
​ 
وكل عام و أنتم بخير , وتقبل الله منا ومنكم ووفقنا لما يحب ويرضى فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

أشكركم جميعا يا أخوتي على تعليقاتكم ودعمكم


الأخ : المحجوب توتي

مشكور على المواقع التي أدرجتها لنا ,وكما قلت لكم فقد قرأت كثيرا عن هذا الموضوع قبل أن أطرحه و من جملة هذه المواضيع فقد كنت قرأت ما في هذه المواقع السابق ذكرها وفيها الفائدة الكثيرة 

ولكن أريد التنبيه الى أن المشروع وكما أسلفت سابقا : صناعة صاروخ ذو وقود سائل وهو يعتبر من الصواريخ بعيدة المدى مع أنه يجدر بي الذكر هنا أنه هنالك صواريخ ذات وقود صلب وهي بعيدة المدى. 

وصناعة الصواريخ ذات الوقود الصلب تعد أسهل بكثير من تلك ذات الوقود السائل, حيث أن كل المطلوب هو صناعة المنفث , أما الوقود فهو عبارة عن عجينة نترات البوتاسيوم التي يسهل صناعتها حتى في البيت ويمكنك الإطلاع على كيفية صناعة هذا النوع من الوقود الصلب في يوتيوب.

ولكن من أهداف هذا المشروع هو الفائدة المعرفية لجميع وذلك بمحاولة تصميم نموذج لصاروخ ذو وقود سائل حيث أن هذا التطبيق فيه فوائد كثير وتزداد به المعرفة .

ولكن RockSim يعنى بتصميم الصواريخ ذات الوقود الصلب جاهزة التصنيع والتي يتم بيعها في متاجر وذلك بمواصفات قياسية و متنوعه . ولكن قد يمكن مع ذلك الإستفادة من البرامج المعدة من هذا الموقع. ولكن ي الغالب سننهج منهج آخر حيث أن مراكز القوى و الثقل ستتختلف.

أما موقع ناسا فهو موقع مفيد , ويمكن من خلاله معرفة الأساسيات .

الأخ : احمد الغرباوي

مرحبا بك معنا ونتمنى أن نيد و نستفيد

*الأخ : صدى مهندس*

لا شك أننا سنستفيد من خبرتك في هذا المجال و سيسهل إيجاد الحلول و تخطيها بإذن الله


الأخ : العراق نيو

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى أن تنضم للركب



ولاشك أنني لا نسى أخي الأستاذ محمد بالشكر


----------



## mohamed mech (20 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> اي حاجه فيها المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم انا معاه فيها
> انا بحبك في الله جدا يامهندس محمد ياريت تقبلني اخ ليك وتلميذ حضرتك والمهندس امين وانا مشارك معاكم ان شاء الله
> انا عندي مرجع عن الصواريخ هحاول رفعه ان شاء الله


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 اخى المتواضع احمد الغرباوى
 احبك الله الذى احببتنى فيه
و لا شك ان الاخ الاصغر هو محمد عبد الرحيم 
و الاستاذ الاكبر هو المهندس احمد الغرباوى
اخى فى الله مشاركتك معنا فى دراسة هذا المشروع شرف لنا
 و يعطينا دفعة قوية و يزيد من حماسنا
و الموضوع كما تعلم يسير 
و الله المستعان

و كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير
و كل الشكر لصاحب الفكرة الاخ الفاضل المهندس امين
فجزاه الله عنا خيراً​


----------



## ameeno (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو من جميع الأخوه البدء في قراءة الكتاب الذي أدرجته , وأي سؤال أنا جاهز


----------



## ameeno (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ها يا شباب, أتمنى إنكم بدأتم بقراءة المرجع . وأي واحد عندو سؤال فليتفضل وذلك لكي نتناقش و تعم الفائدة لبقية الأعضاء


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وانا بنضم معاكم

انا مهندس ميكانيكا ولي فضول اني اعرف واقرأ في هذا المجال لكن ماحصلت لي فرصة
مهندس جديد ولسى متخرج لي سنتين من kfupm
واعمل كمهندس صيانة في شركة تصنيع انابيب
واتمنى استفيد منكم واي شيء انا حاضر


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط لكتاب جيد من وكالةناسا

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/p...ain_H-1705.pdf


----------



## muh4ned (2 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مشروع رائع 
بس لوا اني ما بدرس سنة اولى كان ساعدتكم بيه 
بس انا بدي حد يساعدني لسا


----------



## احمد عامر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

للاستفاده ولو ان هناك احد في الزقازيق يمكنه الاتصال بالدكتور احمد فايز عبد العظيم في هندسة الزقازيق في الشرقيه بمصر لانه استاذ دكتور في الطيران وله مساهمات في وكالة ناسا الامريكيه ولا اعتقد انه ممكن ان يتاخر باي مشوره 
فنيه او علميه 
والله اعلم


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد يا مهندسنا الغالى امين و نظرا لان الكتاب كبير شويه وسيحتاج الى وقت طويل 
اعتقد إنك تبدء الخطوات و الشرح و احنا نتابع معاك من الكتاب و من المشاركات و نقوم بدراسة كل جزء اثناء تصميمه
و ذلك للاستفادة من الوقت و تنشيط الموضوع اكثر
و حتى لا تضيع طاقة الحماس التى نتمتع بها حالياً​


----------



## فهد الفهود (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*للأخوه المهتمين بأجنحة الصاروخ وانواعهن*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رابط لمحبين اجنحة الصواريخ وانواعها خاص بالاجنحه 

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/weapons/q0158.shtml


----------



## wadelemam2005 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

where r u shbab ?


----------



## wadelemam2005 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

iam waitaing you


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بكل تواضع أضع خبراتي في مجال الميكانيك و التذبذبات الميكانيكة في خدمتكم 
فدلوني على كيفية المشاركة
أقترح أن نتواصل عبر برنامج يضمن لنا اجتماعا صوتيا على الأقل لنتناقش بدقة وننطلق من اسس متينة


----------



## ameeno (16 أكتوبر 2009)

معليش يا شباب على طول الغيبة وذلك بسبب عطل في جهاز الكمبيوتر . 



و مرحبا بجميع الأعضاء الجدد .


وإن شاء الله سوف أقوم بتنزيل أول جزء في التصميم وهو غرفة الإحتراق و المنفث . ولكن ذك بعد إستشارتكم في قوة الدفع لتصميم الصاروخ . الرجاء من جميع الأعضاء وضع إقتراحاتهم


----------



## hassan.fathey (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ممكن تفسير اكتير للموضوع او موقع توضيحى والف شكر


----------



## صقر الكتائب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشروع رائع جداً و لكأنني أري النصر ونهضة الأمة وعزتها قاب قوسين أو أدني فها نحن بدأنا نسلك طرق الخير للأمة جمعاء ونقوم بالعمل الهادف ومن قبله الفكر لسد شواغرنا من العلوم و سبل القوةوترجمتها ترجمة تخطيطية و تطبيقة و عملية ونصية لإطلاق الطاقات الكامنة و المعطلة لأسباب تافهة كم من مشروع أو عمل يعطله نقص في معلومة الباحث عنها لم يتمكن من نيلها من بطون كتب لا يعلم لغتها ومن يعلمها ليس لديه الرؤية التي هي عند من لا يعلمها ويجب أن يكون في جميع الميادين ليشمل بذلك كل مناحي الحياة و نأخذ زمام المبادرة و العمل وعدم الرضى بدور المتفرج المتحسر و السخرية من الخوف و العجز والعمل بشكل الفريق فإذا لم نترك حكام القصور و المظاهر السخيفة و نبدأ العمل بأيدينا نحن يا معشر شباب المسلمين و التعاون فلن نصل إلي مبتغاني


----------



## صقر الكتائب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

نحن في غزة العزة و الكرامة في غزة القرأن نتمنى اليوم الذي يكون هناك مخطط و تصميم لمثل ذلك المشروع المهم والإستراتجي الذي يمكننى من تطبيقه علي الأرض و في الميدان و أنا مستعد لأي أمر فأنا تلميذكم المطيع و تحت الأمر في كل ما يفيد الأمة و مهندسيها


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مميز

*Nozzle; النوزل شرح مبسط *

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63735.html


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ضخم و مميز

*ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ؟*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79103.html


----------



## صقر الكتائب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
شكراً لك أخي محمد علي اهتمامك بالرد و افادتي بمعلومات عن الصواريخ و أكيد لقد زادت معلوماتي معلومة أو أكثر ، نتيجة التواصل و الإتصال بواسطة هذه الطريقة التي أراد منتجوها الأوئل خدمة مصالحهم وقوتهم و نشر الرذيلة فينا و لكن الله قال في القرأن عنهم ( يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم و أيدي المؤمنين فاعتبروا يأولى الأبصار ) سورة الحشر - 2 وها نحن نستخدمها ضدهم في رفع مستوي التواصل بيننا الذي هم حريصون علي عدمه من خلال حكام الدول العربية و الإسلامية ورفع مستوي التحصيل العلمي والعملي أيضاً من خلال التواصل و الترابط الفكري و التخطيطي .

و أريد أن أوضح أنني كنت أقصد العلوم المهمة عامة و التكنولوجيا العسكرية خاصة و أيضاً كنت أقصد معلومات أكثر تفصيلاً في موضوع التحكم الإلكتروني وآلية التوجيه الميكانيكة فهذه أهم نقاط القوة والعامل المهم في رفع مستوي الأمة لنجبر العدو علي إحترامنا لأن عدونا لا يحترم إلا قوي .

و أخيراً أنوه أنني علي دراية بالصوايخ من الناحية العامة و التفصيلية البسيطة و لكن هذا لا يؤدي الغرض فنحن في غزة صغيرنا يعرف الصاروخ وكيف يعمل وخاصة ذو الوقود الصلب ولكن أكيد أننا لا نعلم الكثير الكثير من التفاصيل المهمة و العملية .


----------



## maqdsy (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع ممتاز اخي امين
وكم وددت ان اكون ضمن الفريق
ولكن يبدو ان الموضوع قد انتهى 
مع انه مشروع اكثر من ممتاز
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المتمكن (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..... أنا احمد ثانيه ميكانيكا......الموضوع اللى طرحتوه جميل ..... انا على استعداد انى اشترك معاكم فى المشروع ده ... بس فى الاجازه بتاعت الصيف..... يعنى من بداية شهر 7 /2010 ....بس حاولوا تحطوا جدول زمنى نمشى عليه.... و لقاء كملن علشان نناقش كل واحد ممكن يقدم ايه ..... ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## amrbnsaeed (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الجهيد
لكن أين التواصل والاستمرار
عدنا إلى داءنا القديم
الذى دمرنا آلا وهو التسويف وعدم إتمام الامر إلى منتهاه
فلكم شاركت بمشروعات ودورات وقلما يتم منهم شئ
وحتى مايتم نظرياً لا يتم علمياً
وما يتم علمياً لا يتم نظرياً
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
هيا فنحن قوم تعين علينا القيام بهذا العلم وحمله إلى الأمة
أسف على قوة اللهجة
لكن الأمر خطير
فلا يوجد من بيننا من قوى لحمل المسؤولية
يجب أن يجبر على حملها ليحملها
وإن أجبر هرب من حملها
أين الرجال
هيا يا أسود
فعندما سمع المعتصم "وا معتصماه" ترك كوب الماء وجرى بالجيش حتى قال "لبيك أختاه"
فكم من أخت وأخ قالوا "وا مسلماه"
فلم يجبهم أحد
هيا فالعلم أمانه وسنسئل عنها
فلتقم مهندس أيمن كالأسد الزئور تنهل من العلم وتسقينا


----------



## شهابي (27 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مميز لكن صاحب الموضوع لم يدخل له فترة طويلة قربت العام 
اتمنى ان يكون بخير وسلامة عموما لدي بعض التصميم الجاهزة لصاروخ يصل مادهـ 23كم ولكنالمشكلة خطورة الوقود السائل وشكرا 
*


----------



## ameeno (22 أغسطس 2010)

*خطوات تصميم غرفة الإحتراق و المنفث*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
*EXAMPLE DESIGN CALCULATION*


Thee following example illustrates the use of the equations, tables and concepts presented in the previous sections. 

A small water-cooled liquid-fuel rocket engine is to be designed for a chamber pressure of 300 psi and a thrust of 20 lbs. The engine is to operate at sea level using gaseous oxygen and gasoline propellants.​*
Step 1*


From Table I and Figures 3,4 and 5 we determine that the optimum O/F ratio is about 2.5 and that the ideal specific impulse will be about 260 sec. The total propellant flow rate is given by Equation (3) 
wt = F/Isp = 20/260 = 0.077 lb/sec 
Since the mixture ratio, r, is 2.5, we find from Equation (5) 
wf = wt/(r + 1) = 0.077/3.5 = 0.022 lb/sec 
From Equation (6) the oxygen flow rate is 
wo = 0.077 - 0.022 = 0.055 lb/sec 
As a check, we divide the oxygen flow rate by the fuel flow rate and the result is 2.5, as it should be. ​*
Step 2*


From Table I we note that the chamber gas temperature is 5742 degF or about 6202 degR. 
 From Equation (9) the gas temperature at the nozzle throat is 
Tt = .909 (Tc) = .909 (6202) = 5650 R ​*
Step 3*


From Equation (12) the pressure at the nozzle throat is 
Pt = .564 (Pc) = .564 (300) = 169 psi ​*
Step 4*


The nozzle throat area is given by Equation (7) 
At = (w/Pt)(RTt/




gc)^(1/2) 
At = (.077/169)(9500)1/2 = 0.0444 in2​*

Step 5*


The nozzle throat diameter is given by Equation (17) 
Dt = (4At/(pi))1/2 = (0.0566)1/2 = 0.238 in. ​*

Step 6*


From Table III we find that for a chamber pressure of 300 psi and a nozzle exit pressure of 14.7 psi (sea level) 
Ae/At = 3.65 so that the nozzle exit area is, from Eq. (15) 
Ae = 3.65 At = (3.655)(0.0444) = 0.162 in2​*

Step 7*


The nozzle exit diameter is from Eq. (17) 
De = (4Ae/(pi))^(1/2) = (.2065)^(1/2) = 0.4555 in. ​*

Step 8*


For this propellant combination we will assume a combustion chamber L* of 60 inches. The combustion chamber volume is given by Eq. (19) 
Vc = L* At = (60)(.0444) = 2.67 in3​*

Step 9*


The chamber length is found from Eq. (21) 
Vc = (1.1) (Ac Lc) 
However, we must first determine the chamber area or Ac. We do this by assuming that the chamber diameter is five times the nozzle throat diameter or Dc = 5Dt, therefore 
Dc = 1.2 in. and Ac = 1.13 in2 
Therefore, 
Lc = Vc/(1.1)(1.13) = 2.67/1.245 = 2.15 in ​*

Step 10*


Copper will be used for the combustion chamber and nozzle wall. The chamber wall thickness, is given by Eq. (23) 
tw = PD/16000 = (300)(1.2)/16000 
tw = 0.0225 inch 
To allow for additional stress and welding factors we shall set the wall thickness equal to 3/32 or 0.09375 inch and will assume that the nozzle wall has this thickness also. ​*
Step 11*


Previous experience with small watercooled rocket engines has shown that we ean expect the copper combustion chamber and nozzle to experience an average heat transfer rate, q, of ahout 3 Btu/in2-sec. The heat transfer area of the combustion chamber is the outer surfaee area of the chamber and nozzle. This surface area is given by 
A = (pi)(Dc + 2tw)(Lc) + area of nozzle cone 
A = 9.4 in2 + area of nozzle cone 
The area of the nozzle cone up to the throat can be assumed to he ahout 10% of the chamber surface area so that 
A = (1.1)(9.4) = 10.35 in2 
The total heat transferred into the coolant is given by Eq. (24) 
Q = q A = 3(10.35) = 31 Btu/sec​*

Step 12*


The cooling water flow rate can be calculated by asssuming a desired temperature rise of the water. If this is 40 deg F then, from Eq. (24) 
wv = Q/(deltaT), where cp for water = 1.0 
w = 31/40 = 0.775 lb of water per sec.​*

Step 13*


The annular flow passage between the combustion chamber wall and the outer jacket must be sized so that the flow velocity of the cooling water is at least 30 ft/sec. This veloeity is obtained when the flow passage has dimensions as determined below: 
vw = ww/(rho)A 
where vw = 30 ft/sec, ww = 0.775 lb/sec, (rho) = 62.4 lb/ft3, and A is the area of the annular flow passage, given by 
A = ((pi)/4) (D22 - D12) 
where D2 is the inner diameter of the outer jacket and D1 is the outer diameter of the combustion chamber, given by 
D1 = Dc + 2tw 
Substituting in the above equations 
D2 = SQRT((4ww)/(vw(rho)(pi)) + D12) 

D2 = (.0151)1/2 = .123 ft = 1.475 inch 
D2 - D1 = 0.085 inch 
The water flow gap is 0.0425 inch. ​*

Step 14*


The fuel injector for this small rocket engine will he a commercial spray nozzle with a 75 degree spray angle. The required capacitv of the nozzle is determined by the fuel flow rate 
wf = 0.022 lb/sec = 1.32 lb/ minute, 
Since there are six pounds of gasoline per gallon, the spray nozzle flow requirement is 0.22 gallon per minute (gpm). The spray nozzle can now be ordered from any of several suppliers (see List of Suppliers); nozzle material should be brass to ensure adequate injector heat transfer to the incoming propellant. 
If an impinging jet injector had been chosen, the determination of the required injector hole number and size would have been as follows: 
The flow area for fuel injection is given by Equation (25) 
A = wf/(Cd) (2g(rho)(deltaP))^(1/2) 
We will assume that Cd = 0.7 with a fuel injcction pressure drop of 100 psi. The density of gasoline is about 44.5 lb/ft3, so that 
A = .022/(.7)(6430) = 0.0000049 ft2 
A = 0.000706 in2 
If only one injection hole is used (a poor practice which can lead to combustion instability) its diameter would be 
D = (4A(pi))1/2 = (.0009)1/2 = 0.30 inch 
A number 69 drill could be used for this hole. 
If two injection holes are used, their diameter would be 
D = (.00045)1/2 = 0.021 inch 
A number 75 drill could be used for these holes. ​*

Step 15*


The injection holes for the gaseous oxygen will be simple drilled orifices. The size of these orifices should be such that a gas stream velocity or about 200 ft/sec is obtained at design oxygen flow rate. The holes must not be so small that sonic velocity is achieved in the orifice passages since this would result in a high upstream pressure requirement to drive the required amount of oxygen through the orifices. 
If a spray nozzle fuel injector is used we will assume the use of four equally spaced oxygen injection ports parallel to the combustion chamber centerline around this nozzle. If we assume an injection pressure drop of 100 psi then the oxygen gas pressure at the entrance to the injection ports will be 400 psi (the chamber pressure plus the injection pressure drop). The density of gaseous oxygen at 400 psi and a temperature of 68 deg F is given by the perfect gas law (see Table II). 
 (rho2) = (rho1)(P2/P1) = 2.26 lb/ft3 
Assuming, incompressibility, the injection flow area is given by 
A = wo/(rho)vo 
Since we know the oxygen flow rate and the desired injection velocity, we can easily find the total injection area 
A = .055/(2.26)(200) = 0.0001217 ft2 
A = 0.0175 in2 
Since there are to he four holes, each hole has an area of 0.004375 in2 and the diameter of each hole is 
D = (.00558)(1/2) = 0.0747 inch 
A number 48 drill could be used for these holes. 
These same size oxygen jets could also be used with two fuel jets in the impinging stream injector. The holes, oxygen and fuel, should be drilled at an angle of 45 (deg) with respect to the injector face with the intersection point of the streams about 1/4 inch inside the combustion chamber. *Design*

 
The foregoing design calculations provide the dimensions, thicknesses, and orifice sizes for the major components of our rocket engine. The actual design of the engine, however, requires engineering judgment and knowledge of machining, welding, and operational factors since these interact to determine the final configuration of the engine and its components. Perhaps the best way to accomplish the final design is to sit down with appropriate drafting materials and begin to draft a cross-section view of the engine. A scale of 2/1 (or twice actual size) is about right for these small engines and will enable the designer to better visualize the entire assembly. 
Using the dimensions obtained in the example calculation, and the design technique described shove, the rocket engine assembly design shown in Figure 8 is obtained. The engine design features easy fabrication and assembly

​​


----------



## غسان التكريتي (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لاخوتي واخي امين بفكرة المشروع انها فكره رائعه فيما يخص موضوع دقت المسار انا قرات تقرير عن المقذوفات لتحقيق مسار صحيح يجب ضبط نقطة الانطلاق جيدا اي زاوية الانطلاق وايضا يفظل ان يكون للصاروخ جناحان مثل الطائرة لتحقيق ثبات على المسار . كما ان كمية الوقود هي التي ستحدد مدى الصاروخ على اعتبار ضروف ثبات من ظروف جويه و وزن ثابت للصاروخ 
سافكر واحاول البحث كثيرا لفائدة هذا المشروع واعتذر على المعلومات القليله التي ذكرتها وشكرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 أغسطس 2010)

أكمل أخى أمين

ونحن معك


----------



## mhmdmh (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافية جميعا
انا طالب اول ثانوي
والموضوع اعجبني
نكتفي بالاطلاع نظريا على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ameeno (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*لكي نكمل المشروع*

السلام عليكم 



يا إخواني لكي نكمل المشروع يجب على الذين يريدون المشاركة قراءة الكتيبات التي وضعتها في الموضوع فأنا لا أستطيع كتابة كل التفاصيل. وكما قلت المرجع الأساس في هذا المشروع هو : 



*HOW to DESIGN, BUILD and TEST SMALL LIQUID-FUEL ROCKET ENGINES *















إضغط هنا للتحميل​


----------



## ameeno (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل من مجيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


ما رأيكم و أنشأنا موقعا خاصا لتطوير مثل هذه المشاريع حتى تكون الطريقة منهجية ويسهل الحصول على المعلومة و تبادل الخبرات و من أمثلة المشاريع الأخرى :

تصميم محرك نفاث صغير Model Jet Engine باستخدام بعض أجزاء الTurbocharger 




























للإطلاع :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krAzGMxAIl8


----------



## نايف علي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## نصرعتبه (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقكم واي مادة مساعدة سوف اوافيكم بها


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الغالي مجهود كبير تشكر عليه اتمنى لك التوفيق لكن لو انت في العراق سوف يتم اعتقالك وفق المادة 1 ارهاب هههههههههههههه


----------



## hadi-ct (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكن صناعة محرك الدفع للصاروخ و هذا باستعمال محرك نفاث صغير ..لان المحرك النفاث اقل استهلاكا للوقود السائل.. وهذا المبدا راجع الى قانون نيوتن الثاني :




m: كتلة القصور الذاتي
a: التسارع
F: قوة​


----------



## قديم الشوق (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3qHZ2g5tfI&feature=related
أحس ان الحديد يبي ينصهر :8:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPevraef4gI&feature=related
:20:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXxrPIFHoD0&feature=channel

هل يحتاج الى أي مواد كميائيه وان وجدت هل من الصعب الحصول عليها 

مافيه مراجع عربيه 

هل هناك شرح تفصيلي لتصنيع المحرك 



*


----------



## mothana abdat (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد القراءة ســـــــــــيتم الرد

تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## قديم الشوق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن أحد يترجم لنا الكلام هذا 
وشكراً


----------



## ameeno (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترجمة الجزء الأول*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


* لقد إنتهيت من كتابة الجزء الأول من كتاب: كيف تصمم و تصنع صاروخ صغير ذو وقود سائل. وهو كتاب باللغة العربيه يتعرّض لأساسيات صناعة الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود السائل. أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم*

*



*

* رابط للتحميل : *

* http://www.mediafire.com/?u5ueac39acdne7s


ملاحظة : بعد القراءة نرجوا من الأعضاء طرح تساؤلاتهم و مناقشة الموضوع لتعم الفائده
*​


----------



## نايف علي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس الفاضل أمين

جهد جبار وعمل قيم يثري المكتبة العربية في علم الصواريخ 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر 

وقد قمت بوضع هذه المشاركة في المقدمة حتى يتمكن الجميع من رؤيتها وتحميل الكتاب



ameeno قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> * لقد إنتهيت من كتابة الجزء الأول من كتاب: كيف تصمم و تصنع صاروخ صغير ذو وقود سائل. وهو كتاب باللغة العربيه يتعرّض لأساسيات صناعة الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود السائل. أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم*
> ...


----------



## *GlADiAToR* (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الموضووع الجامد
بس انت لازم تعرف ان الوقوود السائل مش كويس فى اطلاق الصواريخ 
الوقود الصلب افضل بكتير 
فهو اقل فى الصوت والتكلفه والتصميم اسهل والنتائج افضل
وده رابط على المديا فير لفيلم بيوضح الفرق بين النوعين 
http://www.mediafire.com/?st0lesw5l8yih4j
ولو اى حد عايزه على اى رابط تانى يقوول
وشكرا


----------



## ameeno (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا *GlADiAToR*



ameeno قال:


> السلام عليم ورحمة اله وبركاته
> ​
> وكل عام و أنتم بخير , وتقبل الله منا ومنكم ووفقنا لما يحب ويرضى فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
> 
> ...




راجع الإقتباس أعلاه في المشاركه : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152974-2.html


وأنا كما قلت لك قرأت كثيرا في هذا الموضوع وأعلم أنّ كثير من الصواريخ الحربيه تعمل بالوقود الصلب وأنها أرخص و أسهل في التصميم و التصنيع. ولكن كما قلت من قبل فالمشروع به كثير من التطبيقات الميكانيكيه وهذا هو الهدف من المشروع . أما صناعة محرك يعمل بالوقود الصلب ففكرة فكل المطلوب هو تصميم المنفث و عجينة الصاروخ. وأعتقد من سيكمل معنا هذا المشروع إن شاء الله سيكون قادرا بكل سهوله على تصميم صاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب . وأعيد مرة أخرى ان الهدف هو تنمية الأفكار و الإبداع و شحذ الهمم وإفادة إخواننا بالمعلومات.


----------



## بن الميكانيك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا اخ محمد 
وشكرا كثيرا على هذه الفائده 
اخي انا طلب في قسم الميكايك ومطلوب مني بحث على الموائع ممكن ا ان تفيدني 
ربناء يخليك


----------



## ameeno (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*توقف المشروع الى أجل غير مسمى*

السلام عيكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


أخواني الأعزاء لقد أسميت هذا المشروع: * مشروع صناعة صاروخ للجادين فقط !!! وحاولت بذل مجهود لكي يستفيد الجميع ولكن يبدو أنه ليس هنالك من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع أو تحديدا الجادين .*

*ولقد حاولت ترجمة بعض الكتيبات الإنجليزيه ليسهل قرائتها و مناقشتها ولكن إذا نظرت في عدادات المشاركة تجد عدد المشاهدات أكبر من عدد المشاركات ( تجد هذه المشكلة تقريبا في جميع المواضيع بالمنتدى وللعلم فإن الذين يكتبون المواضيع لهم أيضا زمنهم الغالي الذي يبخل به من يتصفح و يأخذ ولا يعطي ). وهذا صراحة يصيب بالإحباط و أنّ كاتب الموضوع يضيع زمنه (يمكن أن يكون السبب أن الموضوع وضع في القسم الخطأ من المنتدى). حتى الذين يمدحون المشروع لا تجد منهم تجاوبا يدل على أنهم يقرأءون ما تمت ترجمته (الى الآن ليس هنالك مشاركة واحده فيها سؤال أو مناقشه)*

*لذا فإني لا أستطيع أن أعدكم بكتابة بقية أجزاء الكتاب وسأقف هنا إن شاء الله ** و للمهتمين فيما بعد هذه المشاركه يمكنهم مراجعة الموضوع من أوله وقراءة المراجع والكتب الإنجليزية وأن يجتهدوا** والله المستعان .*

* أسأل الله **أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا و**أن يعيد للإسلام مجده وسيادته وأن يولي علينا خيارنا وأن يجعل لهم البطانة الصالحة وأن يهدي شباب المسلمين و يحفظهم من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن فستذكرون ما أقول لكم و أفوِّض أمري الى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

​


----------



## قديم الشوق (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ameeno
الله يجزاك خير ويوسع برزقك وعلمك 



> *جهد جبار وعمل قيم يثري المكتبة العربية في علم الصواريخ *



وين المكتبه العربيه في لعم الصواريخ ؟ 

الى الامام لو عندي اي خلفيه ما تأخرت واصل معك بقوه


----------



## the king asad (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع حقيقى وانا موافق على المشروع من حيث المبدأ

واسأل ما ههو هدف الصاروخ الدى سيصمم عليه وما هى المسافه المرجو ان يقطعها؟

وتكلفة المشروع وانا مستعد للمشاركه فى هدا المشروع وانا بحب اشارك فى المشروعات دى 

انا مهندس ميكانيكا على فكره


----------



## عمروبن سعيد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الحبيب بل أستاذنا الجليل الدكتور أيمن أعانك الله ووفقك وسدد خطاك
سر إلى الأمام فنحن معك ليس بوقتنا وحسب بل وبعقولنا وخبراتنا البسيطة وإمكاناتنا الزهيدة
شاكرين من إدارة المنتدى وضع الموضوع فى المقدمة بعد تثبيته
لا تحزن من كثرة التخاذلين فلولا كثرتهم لما صرنا إلى هذا الهوان والضعف والخوار
أنا لا أرجوك أن تكمل الموضوع بل آمرك فهذا من حقى عليك آلا تكتم عنى علمك الهام فى هذا الزمان
وأنصحك بشدة بسماع سلسلة فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور "محمد اسماعيل المقدم" بعنوان (الإبداع العلمى)
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Scholar&iw_a=series&series_id=5656
ففيها الأسس المنهجية والقواعد العلمية لإخراج عالم لنا مثلك يا بروفيسور أيمن
فوالله إن هؤلاء القوم قد حجبوا عنا هذا العلم الهام الذى نحن فى أمس الحاجة إليه
وأدعوا وجوده بكتبهم التى أغلقوها بأقفال لغتهم
لكن الله قد أمتن علينا بفارس مثلك حمل سلاحه وحطم لنا تلك الأقفال وجائنا بهذا العلم من بطون كتبهم
فجزاك الله خيراً
فلا تحزن يا فارسنا الجؤر وسر ونحن من ورائك
فوالله لولا جهلى وقلة علمى لكنت خلفك فى هذا الركب
لكنى سأجهد وأقرأ وأتعلم لكون من تحتك
فيكفينى شرفاً أن أكون لجاماً لفرسك الضارب فى كتبهم
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم , اخي مشكور علي الموضوع الجميل و الراقي , ارجو منك المساعده وخصوصا انك درست ماده fluid علي يد البروفسور القدير وليم . ربنا يوفقنا جميعا في تلقي العلم


----------



## Sulaimaaanful (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله الموفق يا جماعه


----------



## korzaty (8 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد كسمبر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ امين جزاك الله خيرا وانا علي استعداد علي ان اعمل معك في هذا المشروع انا خريج هندسة ميكانيكية بكالوريوس ويا اخي انا من السودان ولكني بعيد لكن اعدك ان اكون جادا جدا معك وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*وصل العلم الان الي تصنيع صاروخ في حجم قلم الجاف وله فاعليه عاليه جدا وهذا ادي الي وضع في الطائره المحاربه مجموعه اكبر من الصواريخ في الطلعي الواحده ولكن اظن لو يستعمل عمليا ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اتمني من الله ان يستخدم كـــــــــــــــــــــــل شئ في صالحه البشريـــــــــــــــه

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي امين , بخصوص فريق العمل اتشرف بان اكون ضمن فريقك بل ووجدت بعض المهندسين يرحبون بالفكره ويريدون الاضمام للفريق مع العلم باننا مقيمين في السودان , ارجو منك الرد القريب انشاءالله .


----------



## mohammad1969 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا أشكر جدا على هالموضوع الشيق والمفيد وأرجو من الله السداد لنا ولك وجمعنا جميعا في جنات الخلد اللهم ىمين 
أخي العزيز ..........هل بعد التصميم نكتفي بذلك فقط ام نطبقة على أرض الواقع ؟
أنا لا أمانع أن أكون أحد المشاركين بهذا الموضوع لعل وعسى أن شاء الله أن ننتج شئ مفيد لامتنا العربية ولكن في حالة تمام المشروع يجب علينا الحصول على برامج معينة لعمل محاكاة لفاعلية الصاروخ من ناحية المسافه المقطوعه بالوقود السائل مقاومة الرياح مقدار ومدى التحكم ..........الخ يمكنك الإطلاع على مؤهلاتي العلمية من خلال زيارة موقعي الشخصي أسفل توقيعي ............دمت بخير أنت وجميع الأخوه الاكارم بهذا المنتدى الرائع 
اخوك/م/محمد


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*وفقكم الله ياخى وبارك فيكم واسال الله ان يكلل جهودكم بالنجاح وتحقيق ما تطمحون اليه*​


----------



## ashrafhisham (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس امين . السلام عليكم . اود ان اعرف اين وصلت في هذا المشروع , لانني من اكبر المهتمين به . ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## المهندس 2005 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم مشروع ممتاز سيزيد من معرفتنا بهذا النوع من التصميم وكذلك تنمية الابتكار لذا احب ان انضم اليكم فى مجال التصميم الميكانيكى حيث انى اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ فترة كما اننى ادرس حاليا بالمانيا الماستر فى الهندسة الميكانيكية واتمنى التوفيق باذن الله


----------



## hesham.rakta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق وجميل 
بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (6 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس امين أنا لم أقرا الموضوع ولكن أطلعت على العناوين وخاصة الصفحات الأخيرة وآخر مشاركة كتبتها وقلت فيها تم قفل الموضوع فأنا احبطت من البداية فلابد من أن يكون هناك ما يشجع ويحفز المشتركين فى الموضوع فى التصميم فأرى ان النظرى وحده من نظرى انا ممل فبدون التصنيع والتجربة لن يكون هناك عمل فعلى ومشروع متكامل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد ان يكون هناك طريق لجمع الفريق اللازم والمؤهل لتصميم وتنفيذ المشروع وان يكونوا من مكان واحد ويكون هناك سبل الإتصال متوفرة بينهم ويعكفون لإنجاز المشوع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أما اذا اردت تبادل الأفكار للخروج فى النهاية بمشروع حربى من الدرجة الأولى وكل منا لايعرف الآخر ولا يعرف اين هو ويكتب اليوم ولا يشارك بعد اليوم لا أظن انه سوف يكون انجاز للمشروع لاحتى نظريا فإن اعتمدت على نفسك فسوف تكون افضل من الفريق الموجود


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

وفى النهاية اخوك سامح معك فى الوقت المتبقى منى بقدر استطاعتى وفى حالة عدم فصل خدمة الإنترنت عنى سواء كنت تريد التصميم نظريا او عمليا فأنا فى جده حاليا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعد قراءة الفصل الأول*

_السلام عليكم_​ارجو منك بداية الا تاخد كلامى محل النقد أو التقليل من شأنك فأنت قمت بمجهود رائع وتستحق علية التقدير
ولكن هناك أمر هام الا وهو استخدام العلاقات التى تعطيك ارقام دقيقة جدا لأننا لن نستخدم تكنولوجيا عالية فى التصنيع أو التجربة فعلية ما يمكننا تحسينه وضبطه هو التصميم فلا داعى لإستخدام الأرقام التقريبية ونتائج الآخرين فهناك تسلسل متبع فى التصميم للحصول على درجة حرارة غرفة الاحتراق وأبعاد الخنق عند واحد ماخ وهى اهم بعد فى التصنيع فأود ان اشير الى بعض النقاط:

واحد ميل =1600 متر=1600*3.03 قدم 
وليس 2 ميل يساوى 1200 قدم
2- ليست قاعده ان تكون درجة حرارة الخليط الغنى بالأكسجين اعلى من درجة حرارة الخليط الغنى بالوقود
3-من أين حصلت علىr الثابت العام للغازات التى لم تصبح ثابت لتغير درجة حرارة الغازات المحترقة وm للغازات المحترقة.
4-اريد أن اعرف اى نوع من انواع النوزل(منفث)nozzle تريد أن تصمم ومن اين حصلت على الزوايا 15،60
5-لماذا استخدام النحاس الأحمر وأنت تبحث عن مادة تتحمل اجهادت عالية(حرارية وضغط) النحاس ينقل الحرارة كويس لكن اعتقد أنه سينصهر
6-ماذا عن وقت الدفع للصاروخ وهو أهم عامل لبداية التصميم لتحديد : وزن الوقود-حجم غرفة الاحتراق - معدل السريان فى التبريد وهكذا
وسأحاول جهادا لإرسال القوانين وكود برنامج لحل المسالة
واخراج أبعاد المنفث


----------



## ameeno (11 ديسمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


سامح الفيومى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فلا داعى لإستخدام الأرقام التقريبية ونتائج الآخرين [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

لا أدري من أين جئت بالنتائج التقريبية فأنا لا أذكر أني و ضعت أرقاما تقريبية!!


وعن إستخدامي لنتائج الأخرين فهذا أمر مقبول إذا كان عن تجارب علمية وفعلية (من المعلوم أنا النتائج العمليه ليست بالضرورة أن تطابق تماما النتائج النظرية) كما ذكرت أنت فلا أدري ما الذي دعاك بأن تشكك بأني نقلت قيم تقريبية أو تجارب غير فعلية وأنا ذكرت جميع المصادر.




[/FONT]​


سامح الفيومى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحد ميل =1600 متر=1600*3.03 قدم [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وليس 2 ميل يساوى 1200 قدم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]*​


[FONT=&quot]

1 mile = 5279.99999999999
2 miles = 10560

وليس كما كتبته أنت *1200* !!!!

وهذا هو المكتوب في الكتاب و الغرض هنا توضيح المدى وليس قيمة كذا تساوي كذا !!!؟؟؟ , وهذا معروف مثل أن تقول من 1 الى 2 بوصة ( من 3 الى 5 سم) وهذا هو الأسلوب الذي إستخدمته في الكتاب




[/FONT]


سامح الفيومى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> ليست قاعده ان تكون درجة حرارة الخليط الغنى بالأكسجين اعلى من درجة حرارة الخليط الغنى بالوقود[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

لا أدري من أين جئت بعكس هذه المعلومة !!!؟؟ فهل عندك علم بما يخالف ذلك . أنا تأكدت من هذه المعلومة


[/FONT]


سامح الفيومى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> من أين حصلت على[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]r الثابت العام للغازات التى لم تصبح ثابت لتغير درجة حرارة الغازات المحترقة وm للغازات المحترقة.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أولا ثابت الغاز المثالي العالمي ثابت ولا يتغير بتغير الغاز . أما الوزن الجزئي فتأكد منه بواسطة برنامج cpropep وهو برنامج يستخدم خوارزمية تم تطويرها و إعتمادها من وكالة ناسا ويمكنك التأكد من ذلك

راجع الرابط ادناه للتأكد من قيمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ثابت الغاز المثالي العالمي [/FONT]
*The Universal Gas Constant - Ru*

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/individual-universal-gas-constant-d_588.html[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


سامح الفيومى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]-اريد أن اعرف اى نوع من انواع النوزل(منفث)nozzle تريد أن تصمم ومن اين حصلت على الزوايا 15،60[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

لم أفهم معنى سؤالك من أي نوع النوزل منفث فكلمة nozzle ترجمتها الصحيحة هي منفث !!!؟؟؟

أما قيم الزوايا فهي قيم تجريبية وقد تم إختيارها لتعطي أقل فقد في الطاقة الناتج من إنفصال الطبقة الجدارية Boundary Layer


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


سامح الفيومى قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لماذا استخدام النحاس الأحمر وأنت تبحث عن مادة تتحمل اجهادت عالية(حرارية وضغط) النحاس ينقل الحرارة كويس لكن اعتقد أنه سينصهر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
تم إختيار النحاس الأحمر لأنه موصل جيد للحرارة ولتوفره وسهولة الحصول عليه (والإ فإنه في المحركات المتقدمة يتم إستخدام مواد مركبه composite materials) لكن كما ذكرت لتفادي مشكلة إنصهاره فقد أوضحتأنه سيتم غرفة الإحتراق بغرفة تبريد والمائع المبرد غالبا سيكون أحد الدوافع وفي الأغلي سيتم إختيار الوقود السائل (الجازولين في هذه الحالة) لأن له سعة حرارية أعلى ولفائدة أخرى وهي تسخين الوقود لتسهيل عملية الإحتراق مما يزيد الكفائة



[/FONT]


سامح الفيومى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]-ماذا عن وقت الدفع للصاروخ وهو أهم عامل لبداية التصميم لتحديد : وزن الوقود-حجم غرفة الاحتراق - معدل السريان فى التبريد وهكذا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

هذا غريب!!!؟؟ فوقت دفع الصاروخ تم تحديده في التصميم وهو معدل سريان الوقود ومعدل سريان المؤكسد !!!؟؟ وهما الذين يحددان وقت دفع الصاروخ


أما عن معدل السريان في سترة التبريد فهو كان يتبع للجزء الثاني من الكتاب و الذي توقفت عن كتابته لما ذكرت لك


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا بد أنك لم تقرأ الكتاب بتأني وإنما تصفحته بعجاله والإ فالأمر ظاهر وبيّن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


وفي الأخير أشكر لك هذه التعليقات والتي هي الأولى التي أتلقاها من مهتم وليست من نوع تقدم يا بطل نحن معك و ..... !!!

وإذا لديك أي سؤال فلا تتردد 

والسلام عليكم[/FONT]​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس امين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارجو أن تقرأهذا الملف*

بالملف تسلسل للتصميم والحسابات بالملف يمكن النظر فية
لحل المسألة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/200783_11292109619.doc


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*كود ببرنامج المتلاب*

يمكنة اخراج درجة حرارة غرفة الاحتراق وابعاد المنفث وعدد الانجكتور واقطارها

اسف سأحضره لك غدا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف كود برنامج الماتلاب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/200783_11292188432.doc


----------



## ameeno (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي

هناك برنامج يغنيك عن معظم الحسابات وهو برنامج معتمد و موثوق به 

*RPA – Tool for Liquid Propellant Rocket Engine Analysis

*Rocket Propulsion Analysis (RPA) is a multi-platform rocket engine analysis tool for rocketry professionals, scientists, students and amateurs

RPA utilizes an expandable chemical species library based on NASA Glenn thermodynamic database and Gurvich thermodynamic database, that includes data for numerous fuels and oxidizers, such as liquid hydrogen and oxygen, kerosene, hydrogen peroxide, MMH, and many others. With embedded species editor, the users may also easily define new propellant components, or import components from _PROPEP_ or _CEA2_ species databases



http://software.lpre.de​
*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

معلش عايز اعرف اية الجيفن عندك فى الصاروخ يعنى مهمتة او مقدار الدفع ؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مازال البرنامج يحتاج الى بعض الابعاد الناقصة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت ياهندسة تبعتلى اهداف الصاروخ مثل التطبيق ووسيلة الاطلاق والنوع واى معلومات اخرى عن الصورة النهائية للصاروخ


----------



## سليمان ادريس (15 ديسمبر 2010)

احيك ياباشمهندس امين علي هذه الفكره ويهذا تكون الفائده للجميع ونريد افكار في مشاريع اخري من المهندسين كي تظهر الابداعات ويتسع افق المهندسين العرب


----------



## mohamed haytham (15 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا عمل جيد أنا كذلك متخصص فى تركيب وقود الصواريخ الصلب . ربنا يعينك


----------



## shooga (15 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## محمد محجوب علي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم والله المشروع قيم ويستحق الاشاده انا قرات الجزء الاول من الكتاب ممكن الواحد بيدا في تصميم النموذج بالنسبه للمنفث وغرفه الاحتراق بالنسبه للوقود فعلا الجازولين والاكسجين الغازي افضل اختيار لتوفرهم ورخص الثمن اما بالنسبه للحواقن فالافضل استخدام حاقن فوهه الرزاز لتوفره ويتريت تنزل باقي الاجزاء للكتب كي تكتمل الصوره
محمد عبد الله
ا.جامعه وادي النيل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يابشمهندسين مشاركات فعاله بالاسئله اللى مش واضحه حاجه فى الكتاب يسأل


----------



## صبرى عبد الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله 

*اللهم يارب كل شىء صلى على سيدنا محمد الذى لم تخلق مثله شىء عدد كل شىء وملىء كل شىء وزنة كل شىء واغفر لنا بها كل شىء ولا تسألنا عن شىء ولا تحرمنا بها من شىءبجاه من ارسلته الى كل شىء وعلى آله الذين رفعت قدرهم على كل شىء أمــــــــــــــــــــــين .*​


----------



## ameeno (16 ديسمبر 2010)

إعلم أخي صبرى عبد الحميد أن التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توسل بدعي ولا أصل له (وهذا لا ينفي أن للنبي جاه عند ربه) ولم يتوسل النبي بجاه غيره من الأنبياء أو الصالحين ولم يتوسل الصحابة بجاه النبيين ولا المرسلين , وإنت التوسل الشرعي يكون بعمل صالح (قصة أصحاب الغار) أو أن تسأل أحدا من الصالحين الأحياء من إستقام على كتاب الله وسنته أن يدعو لك الله أو غير ذلك من التوسل المشروع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله زادك الله منوافر علمه


----------



## اديب خزمة (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز امين في البداية اشكرك على هذا الجهد الجبار الذي قمت به وانا لااملك لك الا الدعاء لك وان يزيدك علم واتمنى من حضرتك ان يكون الاسم بالعربي وعذرا على هذه الملاحظة فقد وجهت الاخ عبد الحميد بالا يتوسل بجاه النبي وهذا الامر فيه خلاف اكرر عذري مرة اخرى


----------



## ameeno (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ليس هنالك دليل واحد على جواز التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكما قلت *لم يتوسل النبي بجاه غيره من الأنبياء أو الصالحين ولم يتوسل الصحابة بجاه النبيين ولا المرسلين. وإن كان مشروعا لم كتمع عنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث ذكر لنا طرق التوسل المشروع فمثلا التوسل بالأعمال الصاحة ذكر حديث الغار ومثال التوسل بطلب الدعاء من أحد الأحياء الصالحين أن الصحابة كانوا يطلبون من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو لهم الله وكان الصحابة يطلبون ممن يلتمسون فيه الصلاح أن يدعو لهم.

أما إذا كان لديك دليل واضح صريح لا يقبل التأويل على جواز التوسل بجاه الصاحين فهاته , فإن هذا الأمر دين 
*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هل العمل فى صمت هو أسلوبك الآن؟؟؟


----------



## alhourish3 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انأادعم معنويا وفكريا مجالي كهربا ودوئر تحكم وعبر مكتوب نلتقي بعد اضافه اسم دخولي هنا والفكره جرائه والاسئل عبر(افهم)


----------



## alhourish3 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يعني افهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عنواني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ع ب ر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مكتوب


----------



## alhourish3 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

تضيف @ بعد اسم دخولي الموجود اعلاه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كمان باكون بالمنتدى هدا فقط عندم اتخر عليك لني مشترك فب اكثر من منتدى


----------



## alhourish3 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هدا طبعا الكلام للاخ امينو(امين)


----------



## hamedmohd (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق في مسعاكم و عقبال ما اتسوون صاروخ عابر قارات 

و الكلام الاخوان صح لا صعب مع العمل


----------



## القيصر المسلم (20 ديسمبر 2010)

:18:والله انا طالب ميكانيك ويبدو انه الموضوع شيق بس كيف ممكن ابدأ وشو بحتاج مواد لاننة انا سنة ثانية ومهتم بالموضوع​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ابدأ باسم الله ثم بعد ذلك أقرأ عن علم الصواريخ فى مجال الدفع والهياكل والتحكم


----------



## قديم الشوق (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هل فيه كتب يا سامح تبدأ بك من الصفر

وتكون عربيه


----------



## 1948 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الراس المتفجر على من


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 يناير 2011)

فية فصل من كتاب ترجمه المهندس أمين يمكنك تحميله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79103.html وهذا رابط لموضوع مهم على قسم هندسة الطيران وهو "ماذا تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ" ستجد فية بغيتك ان شاء الله


----------



## medo198200 (2 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

كل سنة وانت طيب
انا احمد من السودان خريج هندسة كيميائية
داير اتواصل معاك يا امين....لو ممكن؟؟
انا حاليا بعمل ماستر في وقود الصواريخ...
[email protected]


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 يناير 2011)

اهلا بيك مهندس أحمد ارجو ان تسعيان فى التواصل لان المهندس أمين فعلا محتاج فريق والافضل يكوم معاه من الخرطوم


----------



## amr_zezo (4 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع بس انا عندي تعليق صغير بس 

في الصوره دي  





HOw 
?
F= mass flow rate *velocity ????
by units 
kg/s*m/s=kg.m/sec^2
!!!!


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 يناير 2011)

*القوة*

f=m*g
m:body mass
g:gravity acceleration
so
f=kg*(m/sec2)


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 يناير 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> f=m*g
> m:body mass
> g:gravity acceleration
> so
> f=kg*(m/sec2)


وهو ما أردت تأكيده مهندس mr ezzo


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 يناير 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> f=m*g
> m:body mass
> g:gravity acceleration
> so
> f=kg*(m/sec2)


 


amr_zezo قال:


> موضوع رائع بس انا عندي تعليق صغير بس
> 
> في الصوره دي
> 
> ...


 معادلة نيوتن صحية كما اوضحت لك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 يناير 2011)

أرجو ان توضح الرؤية


----------



## amr_zezo (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدااا يا بشمهندس وصلت انا مكنتش واخد بالى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على التفاعل فى الموضوع


----------



## medo198200 (6 يناير 2011)

البعرف ايميل باشمهندس امين او تلفونو يرسلو لي
بصراحة انا ما قادر اوصل للمهندس امين


----------



## medo aboallul (8 يناير 2011)

اولا احب اشكرك على المجهود وبالاخص المجهود الفكرى انا جديد فى المنتدى ولاكنى اعمل فى شركه بيجو من سنين فى جميع التخصصات فى السيرات البيجو لو فى اى مساعده انا سوف اقوم بها بدون اى تفكير وانا الان وصلت لنصف المرجع ولاكن فى بعض النقط متوقف عندها لو ممكن نساعد بعض انا مستعد


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 يناير 2011)

لو فيه اية استفسارات نحن مستعدون للإجابة على اى سؤال


----------



## ahmed720 (9 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على الجهود الجبارة ومساهمة مني في هذا المشروع قمت بتحويل كل حسابات تصميم محرك الصاروخ الى برنامج من تصميمي تجدونه في الرابط التالي
http://www.zshare.net/download/84976528b9d84983/
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الهدية مهندس احمد


----------



## محمدالطائي (13 يناير 2011)

موضوع جيد اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## زيد الحدراوي (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالتوفيق يا اخوتي الاعزاء في هذا المشروع وسوف اقوم بمراجعة المصادر الديانمك واعطيكم بعض المقترحات


----------



## aboubeda (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
انا بموت بالصواريخ 
ياريت تحسبو حسابي بالمشروع الرائع لأني من زمان بدور على حدا يشاركني بمثل هالمشروع ع انو مو تخصصي (انا طالب اقتصاد ) إلا انو عندي خبرة مطالعة و تجارب قدرها 5 سنوات 
يعني انشالله بستفيدوا مني و بستفيد منكم 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
اللهم استعملنا في خدمة دينك و رفعة امة المسلمين 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## aboubeda (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
انا بموت بالصواريخ 
ياريت تحسبو حسابي بالمشروع الرائع لأني من زمان بدور على حدا يشاركني بمثل هالمشروع ع انو مو تخصصي (انا طالب اقتصاد ) إلا انو عندي خبرة مطالعة و تجارب قدرها 5 سنوات 
يعني انشالله بستفيدوا مني و بستفيد منكم 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
اللهم استعملنا في خدمة دينك و رفعة امة المسلمين 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ahmed720 (13 يناير 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> مشكور على الهدية مهندس احمد


لا شكر على واجب اخي سامح ... كده حسابات المحرك اصبحت اسهل 
والبقية على مهندسي الطيران في تصميم جسم الصاروخ


----------



## tamirhashim (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بالمستوي الخامس ميكانيكا و يشرفني ان انضم اليكم انا عندي كتاب عن الدفع النفاث من الالف الي الياء حارفعو عما قريب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أكتوبر 2011)

تم فتح الموضوع .. 
مهندس أمين .. اشكر لك إهتمامك وتفانيك.


----------



## merohussein (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لو المشروع لسة شغال انا مهندس ميكانيكا اعمل بمجال التركيبات الميكانيكية ولي خبرة طويلة بالتصميم الهندسي وجودة اللحامات . و ياراب يكون لي دور معاكم 
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ENG_ALJUBORY (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز انت تتحدث عن شركة ليس كادر لانه من المستحيل الحصول على المطلوب بصورة سلسه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## h__s (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع روعه جدا


----------



## Sedgoo7 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

....


----------



## عبد الكريم زيود (27 أكتوبر 2011)

إن هذا الموضوع ممتاز جداً ويحتاج لجهد كبير وأتنمنى من الله أن يسدد خطاكم لما فيه تقدم الأمة


----------



## اشرف الشريف2002 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس امين عندما قرات موضوعك احسست اننا بخير وفى امان الله بعقول ابناء الامه العلماء اتمنى الاطمئنان منكم عليكم الى الامام تحملون مشاعل النور والعلم و نحن من خلفكم ندعمكم 
سدد الله خطاكم 
الاحساس الوحيد بالامان هو ان تمتلك القوه 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
مواطن مسلم عربى شريف


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع غريب ، و لكنه هام و مفيد ، اتمنى لكم التوفبق


----------



## mustafatel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

is there any Rockets until now or what


----------



## m_as (12 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد ورائع فعلا سأكون مستمعا فقط نظرا لعدم وجود الخبرة


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

والله ياريت نقدر نشارك بس موضوع تجاوزنا بكثير 
الله يوفقكم الى الخير


----------



## mohamed mech (27 نوفمبر 2011)

DzDocs قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كتاب جيد للمهندسين
> جديد ونادر
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير

Advanced Control of Aircraft, Spacecraft and Rockets

http://www.filesin.com/0474175881/download.html​


----------



## basleane (1 يناير 2012)

وفقكم الله


----------



## المسافر ب (14 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
الصلاة و السلام على أشرف عباد الله
موضوع مهم و أتمنى لكم التوفيق
و نظرا لضعفي في الانقليزية لقد وجدت هذا الموقع و هو مهم جدا و ربما يفيدكم
*
http://www.thefintels.com/aer/aestus.htm


----------



## mohamed ahmed essa (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم انا مش عايز 
صواريخ انا عايز قنابل نواوية لدفاع بها
عن انفسنا مثل الإخرين وشكرآ


----------



## mohamed ahmed essa (18 يناير 2012)

أي حاجة فيها دكتور وا المهندس محمد أبو عيسي
انا معاكم فيها هذا الدكتور علاما من علمات العلم
وشكرآ بارك الله فيكم


----------



## heshamamar (31 يناير 2012)

{وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تُظْلَمُونَ }الأنفال60


----------



## mohamed ahmed essa (18 فبراير 2012)

هذه الإيه علمتني أشياء كثيرا
شكرآ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## haa_03 (27 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع ليس سهلا يحتاج الى امكانية كبيره ويحتاج الى فريق كامل كل شخص يتخصص فى شى معين اتكلم على صواريخ نوع الوقود السائل واهم شى سبيكة المعدن هى اساس الشغل على وانا معكم


----------



## haa_03 (27 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع ليس سهل يحتاج الى امكانية كبيره ويحتاج الى فريق كامل كل شخص يتخصص فى شى معين اتكلم على صواريخ نوع الوقود السائل واهم شى سبيكة المعدن هى اساس الشغل وانا معكم


----------



## haa_03 (27 فبراير 2012)

*الله اكبر*

الموضوع ليس سهل يحتاج الى امكانية كبيره ويحتاج الى فريق كامل كل شخص يتخصص فى شى معين اتكلم على صواريخ نوع الوقود السائل واهم شى سبيكة المعدن هى اساس الشغل وانا معكم


----------



## إEng.EiSsA (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## خالد السليني (14 مارس 2012)

*الصواريخ الذكية*

ما رأيكم أن نحاول صنع الصواريخ الموجهة والذكية ولو نبدأ بطريقة بسيطة وبدوائر الكترونية غير معقدة للتحكم فى حركة أجنحة الصاروخ والدفة لتوجيهه الى الهدف مثل تصميم دائرة الكترونية لتوجيه صاروخ حرارى الى الهدف بواسطة دائرة استقبال الاشعة تحت الحمراء وتقوم هذه الدائرة بتحريك محرك صغير يتحكم فى أجنحة ومحرك أخر يتحكم فى دفة الصاروخ حتى يصيب الهدف ولو بدأنا فى البداية بنسبة خطأ فى أصابة الهدف ومع تطوير الدائرة تزيد نسبة دقة أصابة الهدف


----------



## المهندس السقباني (23 مارس 2012)

بداية السلام عليكم أرجوك يا اخي انا من سوريا و لازم احكي معك هادا ايميلي [email protected]
و هادا حسابي عالسكايب who.am.i724
لازم حاكيك ارجوك لا تنساني
سلام


----------



## Pakistani (1 أبريل 2012)

خالد السليني قال:


> ما رأيكم أن نحاول صنع الصواريخ الموجهة والذكية ولو نبدأ بطريقة بسيطة وبدوائر الكترونية غير معقدة للتحكم فى حركة أجنحة الصاروخ والدفة لتوجيهه الى الهدف مثل تصميم دائرة الكترونية لتوجيه صاروخ حرارى الى الهدف بواسطة دائرة استقبال الاشعة تحت الحمراء وتقوم هذه الدائرة بتحريك محرك صغير يتحكم فى أجنحة ومحرك أخر يتحكم فى دفة الصاروخ حتى يصيب الهدف ولو بدأنا فى البداية بنسبة خطأ فى أصابة الهدف ومع تطوير الدائرة تزيد نسبة دقة أصابة الهدف



يمكن 200 دولار نظام التحكم في الطيران استخدامه لguidence صاروخ

https://store.diydrones.com/APM_2_0_Kit_p/br-ardupilotmega-03.htm

هذا هو المصدر المفتوح


----------



## ahmedgad0 (2 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو الانضمام لفريق التصميم ...
م/احمد جاد مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج
اجيد التعامل مع برامج ال solidedge,autodesk inventor
لدي فكرة جيدة عن انواع المحركات وانظمة عملها وتصميمها 
واحب الانضمام لهذا المشروع ولو بالدعم الفني ...


----------



## aiman550 (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء عندى خبرة سابقة فى مجال الصواريخ وكنت اعمل مدة 10 سنوات وايضا لدى نظام تطوير صاروخى متقدم جدا اسمة الصاروخ الجوال نوعين هجومى ودفاعى الهجومى بيكون جسمة من مادة البلاستيك حتى يقلل نسبة ظهورة على الرادار والدفاعى جسمة من مادة تشبهة مادة الالومنيوم ارجوا التواصل لمزيد من التوضيح لكم


----------



## ابريق999 (23 أبريل 2012)

السـلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


مـوضوع رائع جدا 


دكتـوري العزيز امين اشكرك على الموضوع الشيـق

آنا طالب بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه واود القيام بعمل غرفه احتراق بالوقود الصلب اتمنى مساعدتي في ذلك ولدي مناقشه بالاسبوع القادم 


دكتوري سامح اذا كنت تملك بعض الصور لغرفه الاحتراق في الطئره اتمنى مساعدتي بذلك وانزال الصور بروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## يحيى حسن 2012 (2 مايو 2012)

*استاذى العزيز الموضوع رائع جدا ولكن لى سوال هل يمكن استخدام دائرة تحكم عن بعد (ريموت كنترول ) ولو ينفع ارجوك اكتب موصفات الدائرة ولو يمكن تقوية ارسالها وهيبقى مدى التحكم كام متر وشكرا *


----------



## eng som3a (7 مايو 2012)

اخى العزيز شكرا للمعلومات القيمة ولكن اسال عن انظمة التوجية والتحكم وبارك اللة فيك ووسع من علمك


----------



## مروان القصار (9 مايو 2012)

رائع وجميل ولكنه بحاجة لدراسة معمقة ومختبر


----------



## محمد اسامة القاضي (10 مايو 2012)

انا اقطرح ان يستخدم الوقود الصلب وهو الالومنيوم مع الاكسجين المضغوط


----------



## Al Hashimi (12 مايو 2012)

اذا سمع الغرب بفكره ان العرب عايزين يعملوا صاروخ راح يغلقوا حتى الموقع ^_^ ... الله يوفقكم


----------



## هندسي جدا (12 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ,, يا أخواني ممكن فكرة بسيطة لعمل مشروع سهل في الميكانيكا مستوى الدبلوم ,,, والله توهقت لأن فترة الفصل شهر ونص فقط وماني عارف شو أسوي؟؟!!
أريد فكرة عملية وسهلىة التنفيذ ,, عشان أتقيد بالوقت ... والسموحة منكم لأني ماعرفت وينك أكتب هالطلب بالنظر أن مشاركاتي لم تصل 30 وماني قادر أكتب موضوع؟؟!


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## mohamed haytham (28 مايو 2012)

أنا نفسى أعمل فى هذا المجال حيث تخصصت فى تركيب الوقود الصلب المتجانس


----------



## ا ب ج د (21 يونيو 2012)

الكتاب الذي ذكرته باللغه العربيه غير موجود !!


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

موضوع مفيد شكرا


----------



## afifieng (20 يوليو 2012)

طيب لو انا حبيت اشترك معاكم وانا معنديش اي خبرة في هذا المجال هل مسموح ليا الاشتراك


----------



## amr habib (25 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## cwcenter39 (28 يوليو 2012)

مشروع حلو جداً


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (6 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت الاخوة يستمرو بهادا الموضوع وىكون بالهم طويل و انشاء الله يكون ناجح


----------



## Mohamedwaly (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا احب ان اكون معكم فى هذا المشروع و انا اعمل مهندس تحكم و الكترونيات فى محطه ضواغط غاز طبيعى تعمل من خلال تربين باحتراق الغاز و لى خبرة فى البرمجة الحواسب و المكوكنترور و اPlc


----------



## mohamed medhat2013 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا محمد وطالب بقسم ميكانيكا قوي وهكون سعيد جداا بالانضمام


----------



## Mohamedwaly (8 سبتمبر 2012)

منتدى الطيران يفكر فى نفس الفكرة فلماذا لا يتم الربط بينهم؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290082.html


----------



## احمد مجدى محمد سال (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الموضوع الذى وضعته انت جيد جدا وارجوا منك الاستمرار لتقديم موضيع اكثر فاكثر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## amr habib (27 سبتمبر 2012)

حاد عارف حاجه عن مشروع الصواريخ المصريه ايام عبد الناصر
طبعن هههههههههههه
محدش عارف انا ارشحلكم الرابط ده للعلم 
يارجاله علشان يكون حافز ليكم
*الصواريخ المصرية*


----------



## Eng.Power2015 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

_رائع جدا _


----------



## Hashem Hashems (3 أكتوبر 2012)

WoW

اين سيكون الفريق 
في اي بلد ؟


----------



## g00 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ربنا يوفقكم يا شياب وترفعو راس مصر كمان وكمان 
(وان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم) 
والله اتمنا اساعدكم بس معنديش خبره 
ربنا يوفقكم يارب


----------



## علاء شراكي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم​الله​كل خير​


----------



## مساح توتال ستيشن (2 نوفمبر 2012)

لتمويل و إنطلاق المشروع يرجى التواصل 

xxxxxxxxxxx
ممنوع وضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات
إدارة اللملتقى


----------



## hassan.algabry (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ياجماعه الموضوع كبير بس بجد المجهود رائع


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم​


----------



## amin76 (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخوة المهندسين ..الاخ أمين..
شكرا على المبادرة..انا خريج ميكانيك مشروع تخرجي كان عن الثيرمال بور بلانيت حيث انه علم واسع كما تعلم
..واعمل الان في الانشاءات وخاصة اعمال الميكانيكال.
ارجو تقترح اين اكون في مشروعك لو قدرت المشاركة..
ولك جزيل الشكر وبالتوفيق..واسمي على اسمك أمين.


----------



## ziadkhoder (24 يناير 2013)

thank uu


----------



## safwat_mohamed (10 فبراير 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa.b (15 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على الجهد وللأمام


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

استعينوا بالمراجع العلمية أذا كنتم تريدون تصميم هندسي و اذا كنتم مجرد هواة فيوجد العديد من المواقع و الكتب لمثل ذلك,و للعلم اى مهندس ميكانيكا متفوق يمكنه تصميم ذلك بكل بساطة


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

لماذا لا شئ جديد


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

لا جديد لماذا


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

و مع ذلك تحية تشجيع للمواقع العلمية البحثية


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

هذه الاشياء للهواة..... ...و هناك من يقول تحتاج امكانيات و في اوربا و امريكا للهواة.لهذا السبب.لا توجد في تصنيف اول 500 جامعة على العالم الا جامعة عربية واحدة و هي من السعودية .


----------



## مهندس مش لاقي (26 أبريل 2013)

اود المشاركة معكم فى هذا المشروع واود الاستفادة من خبراتكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو طلحة السلفي (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*طلب تكوين فريق يالخرطوم*



ameeno قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم... أرجوا ان تقبلوني مشاركا لكم في تصميم نظام الكتروني دقيق للتحكم في الصاروخ (أخوكم م/أبو طلحة جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا )وأرجو من الأخ الفاضل أمين تشكيل فريق في الخرطوم لتنفيذ هذا المشروع الجميل فعلا والله المستعان


----------



## the_engineer1 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم أودّ الانضمام معكم


----------

